
Show HN: Serverless Blog Options - hoaxcracker
https://www.crumpledpapr.com/post/easy-to-deploy-serverless-blog
======
marian99
I get that serverless is trending and I am really interested on the subject.
However, in terms of cost, I think hosting the domain on a server is more
efficient. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

